# Picture results of STRICT keto diet from Mar 1-Mar 31



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 31, 2012)

1st pic was taken March 1st.  The second this morning (March 31).  After researching on this forum, I decided to give keto a strict month and see what happened.  I dropped over 10 lbs of fat but I will say it was very painful.  Today I measured at 14.5% bf and will be doing the same routine through April and hopefully be able to get to around 11 or 12% bf.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job man! Impressive!
Just curious, what was your starting weight and what's your current weight? What height are you?
Also what was your starting bf%?


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 3, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> Great job man! Impressive!
> Just curious, what was your starting weight and what's your current weight? What height are you?
> Also what was your starting bf%?



I started at 192 on march 1 and on march 31 was at 183. I'm 5'10 and was at about 28-30% bf 6 months ago.  I didn't measure my bf at the beginning of march but I would guess it was around 17-19%. On the 31st of march I was 14.6%.


----------



## twotuff (Apr 3, 2012)

keto works better for very obese people you would benifit from carb cycling more


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Apr 4, 2012)

You look good my brother.  I am agree with twotuff on the carb cycling as I believe the adding to and taking away carbs will cause your body to shed the body fat off in your situation faster than Keto.  Keto is extremly harsh on the body imo.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you're both right. It did produce great results but it is not a fun way to lose fat. I'll probably start to carb cycle this week.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 5, 2012)

damn man, nice results...im cutting up right now myself, good luck


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very impressive. You should get some better quality pics though. You should be proud of your progress!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 9, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Very impressive. You should get some better quality pics though. You should be proud of your progress!



Thanks bro, I appreciate it.  That helps keep me going.  I know, I need to use a real camera not my phone.


----------



## jimm (Apr 9, 2012)

twotuff said:


> keto works better for very obese people you would benifit from carb cycling more



really i would of thought keto worked better for someone starting out with about 13%bf BEFORE they cut...

obese people just need to change there whole diet peroid.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*4.9.12 Update and picture results.*

Update from today.  Blew my diet out yesterday, couldn't take it.  Back on track today.  Here's a pic of progress through today.


----------



## jimm (Apr 9, 2012)

not trying to hate bro... ur doin good but that is not near 10%bf dude sorry to piss on ur bonfire


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 9, 2012)

jimm said:


> not trying to hate bro... ur doin good but that is not near 10%bf dude sorry to piss on ur bonfire



Extremely aware of that.  I said 10% is my goal.  I'm sitting just under 15%.


----------



## jimm (Apr 10, 2012)

ok brah i hope u smash that shit and get super shredded!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work knigg


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done sir


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 20, 2012)

*progress update through today*

So I did away with the keto and switched to carb cycling about a week and a half ago and I can already tell a huge difference in how my body is responding.  Here's my results from March 1st through today (april 20).  Sorry the quality in the pics suck, best I can do with what I got.


----------



## b1ggjoe (Apr 20, 2012)

Dude! That's a fucking amazing difference between your two pics. I dunno if that's the camera or what. You are WAY more cut in the abdominal area, your muscle gains are showing much more, arms more defined and I can see your traps. WTF...are you cycling anything as well or is this just pure diet and training?

Very nice bro!!!

*QUESTION*: This is for you and everyone else on here:

Since you are noticing a HUGE difference from going 'Keto' to carb-cycling...the question is what is the correct way then to 'Carb-Cycle' or how are you Carb-Cycling to see results?

My meals normally look like this on average:

- EARLY MORNING (6:30am) Protein Shake (Whey or etc.)

- BREAKFAST (7:30-8:30am) Scrambled Eggs and Turkey Bacon or Scrambled Eggs and Ground Beef

- LATE MORNING-SNACK (10:30AM +/-) 1 Can Of Tuna (No mayo, just straight out of the can) ** or ** Protein Shake

- LUNCH (Turkey and Spinach or Chicken and Spinach or just tons of shredded chicken de-boned) or bowl of ground-beef, etc.)

- AFTERNOON SNACK (Protein Shake or Turkey Slices or something similar)

- DINNER (Anything like the above lunch meals, but even less carbs...as in no spinach)

- LATE NIGHT (Depending what time I go to bed, I may have some Protein or pure turkey slices or something). If it's after a workout...definitely a protein shake).

This is pretty much my standard Monday thru Friday. Weekends is similar but it varies. So given all of this info...where and how should I add-in Carbs?

Thanks!!

BJ


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 20, 2012)

For carb cycling I don't try to put too much thought into it.  I'll usually do 1 or 2 days of low to moderate carbs followed by a day of high carbs followed by a day of zero carbs.  

First two days of low carbs look something like this:

Meal 1: 6 or 7 egg whites w/1 whole egg and a bowl of oatmeal.  black coffe
Meal 2 through 6: 6 oz of chicken breast, turkey, tuna or whatever lean mean I can get my hands on with whatever veggies I have left over from the night before.  I'll usually eat some quinoa with this meal

High Carb day I do the same thing but replace the quinoa with rice and sweet potatoes

No carb day I just eat the lean meat with maybe 1 or 2 servings of veggies.

I'm not competing and trying to live a pretty normal lifestyle so I don't overthink everything.  I know what NOT to eat so as long as I'm always putting good food in my mouth I know I'll see results.  I stay away from alcohol unless there's some kind of event that I feel like drinking at which is usually once every couple of weeks.  Also, if I feel like I'm starving to death I'll eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich or something like that to get rid of my craving.  

As for supplementation I currently take the following:

4 iu Serostim HGH/day split into two daily injections
250 mg Test Cyp every 5 days. (500 iu HCG the day before injection, 1 mg Arimidex the day after)
50 mg Cytomel/day (25 mg a.m., 25 mg p.m.)
50 mg Oxandrolone (25 mg a.m., 25 mg p.m.)
DHEA 75 mg in the a.m.
And of course, a multivitamin.

As for training, I was doing an hour of cardio every day and weights 6 days/week but I'm cutting cardio out for a couple of weeks just because I don't want to do cardio for a couple weeks.  I'll pick it back up when I feel the need.  For weight training I do Legs on Mon, Th; Back, Shoulders, and Triceps on Tue, Fri; and Chest and Biceps Wed and Sat.

For me, this seems to be working right now for what I'm trying to accomplish.   I've always been into staying in shape, but I've always gone 4 months on, 2 months off, 3 months on, 1 year off, etc.  What I'm trying to do right now is make it a lifestyle and instead of trying to reach some kind of milestone, I'm trying to just make health & fitness a part of my life.


----------

